# non posso fare a meno di...



## alenaro

Comment pourrais-je traduir en français cette expression italienne? 

Non posso fare a meno di esprimere la mia opinione..

_Je ne peux pas faire au moins d'éxprimer... _


----------



## brian

Peut-être: _Je ne peux pas *me passer d*'éxprimer..._

Solo che non sono sicuro se si possa usare un verbo dopo _se passer de_; mi sa che di solito si usa un sostantivo, ad es. _Je ne peux pas me passer de toi._


----------



## Necsus

E invece 'je ne peux pas me dispenser d'exprimer...'?


----------



## despina

Je dirais plutôt:
Je ne peux pas m'empêcher d'exprimer...


----------



## despina

brian8733 said:


> Peut-être: _Je ne peux pas *me passer d*'éxprimer..._
> 
> Solo che non sono sicuro se si possa usare un verbo dopo _se passer de_; mi sa che di solito si usa un sostantivo, ad es. _Je ne peux pas me passer de toi._



No, si può anche usare un verbo :
"Je ne peux pas me passer de faire l'idiote."
Ma è vero che in questo caso si direbbe piuttosto "s'empêcher de"


----------



## Corsicum

Aussi : (_pas_ est « optionnel »)
_Je ne peux m’empêcher de m’exprimer._
_Je ne peux m’empêcher de donner mon avis._
Plus soutenu et insistant …et un peu irrité, non ?
_Je ne peux faire moins que de m’exprimer._
_Je ne peux faire moins que d’exprimer mon avis_

Aussi :
_Je ne peux m’empêcher de faire l'idiote_
_Je ne peux me retenir de faire l'idiote_


----------



## alenaro

Tout le monde a été vraiment gentil. Merci.


----------

